# ei ferts and herbs/houseplants



## fourmations (7 Dec 2008)

hi all

just wondering if i could use a bit of my ei mixes on herbs and houseplants
seeing as its there

i made it up in liquid as per the EI dry dose article on here
its half the strength of ceg's example as the tank is smaller

i used all dry ferts from AE including powder trace mix

regards

4


----------



## ceg4048 (7 Dec 2008)

Yes, in regards to NPK and traces all plants are the same so this will really help your house plants tremendously. I've brought plants back from the brink of oblivion simply by feeding them water from my water change (the key thing is that the EI mix is low in ammonia which is toxic at high levels) which brings up the question of why do you need to mix up a batch when you have a ready supply of EI water sitting in your tank? Either way fresh or used from the tank it will be wonderful for your houseplants, vegetable patch, exterior plants, pond plants - you name it.

Cheers,


----------



## GreenNeedle (7 Dec 2008)

When I moved into this wreck of a house there was a patch in very centre of the garden about 3 metres in diameter which had been used as a permanent bonfire.

After removing as much of the melted plastic, glass and debris from the area as I could I dug it over and seeded it in June.

About September time I was noticing it was yellowing a little and decided to try out some dry ferts so in went a few teaspoons of KN03, KH2PO4 and K2SO4 into a full watering can and then I watered away over the whole patch.

Within a week it was a lovely lush dark green!!!

I guess although the carbon from the fires wouldve been a boost the constant use may have reduced the level of natural nutrient in the soil in that area.

Sorry for the long story.  I should have just said..........yes 

AC


----------



## fourmations (7 Dec 2008)

cheers guys,

never occurred to me about using tank water

would you be happy to use tank water on windowsill edibles, like herbs and chilli's etc

(my current first tank would not qualify for filtration awards, its the stock juwel filter    )

rgds

4


----------



## GreenNeedle (7 Dec 2008)

Do you grow your own veg/edibles?  If so I guess you wash them so that the neighbours cat's doings and the insects, bugs etc are all off and then cook them anyway which should kill anything nasty within it.

I would guess the same with using waste water on the windowsil edibles unless its something you eat raw or uncooked.

AC


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Dec 2008)

I started using my IE rich water on my house plants and what a difference its made, they are like beasts now in comparisson to what they used to be, would recommend to everyone to recycle their tank water.


----------



## ceg4048 (7 Dec 2008)

fourmations said:
			
		

> would you be happy to use tank water on windowsill edibles, like herbs and chilli's etc


Well, I mean...that is to wonder and miracle of the plant kingdom my friend. They turn crap into clean food, medicine and building materials. Truly amazing! We are in complete symbiosis with plants and we destroy them at our own peril. Were you aware that all the oxygen on the planet was produced by the plants? Haven't you ever driven though a farming community during the Spring planting season and have to hold your breath because of the stench? Well that would have been cow manure or pig manure, or even chicken manure - I've even used dove and pigeon manure. The dirtier the better. Fish manure ranks as one of the best. Your chilli will be spicier and your herbs more aromatic mate. Go for it.  

Cheers,


----------



## davidcmadrid (3 Jul 2009)

I started using ex tank water on plants about a week ago and talk about green shoots ! Lovely.


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Jul 2009)

i started dosing EI to my plants and lawn last year, with amazing results. 

my lawn is the best on the street, and my plants (which are the same as my mums) are twice as big. all water from W/C is kept and used, for the lawn i just make up a mix and apply it through one of those devices which attaches to the hose pipe. 

roses especially love the extra K


----------



## CeeBee (3 Jul 2009)

Another vote for using tank water at water change - it works like magic!


----------



## johnny70 (3 Jul 2009)

My orchids love the tank water


----------



## aaronnorth (3 Jul 2009)

i have started saving tank water too. I didnt do it on my 60l as there wasnt much point but with larger quantities of water it is excellent. We have 1 patch where the grass is a bit yellow (sand beneath it  ) but tank water has cured that!


----------

